# Ashland, Oregon road rides



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

Looking for day road rides from Ashland in July...20-40 miles per day....Any ideas? Maps? etc


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

*Check out the bike shops*

They have a great map put out by Jackson County that shows tons of good road rides. It has an overview of the county on one side and better detailed shots of the towns in the valley. I'd also look to the Siskiyou Velo club's website. It's a dot org after the name. Good info on it as well, and the webmaster is quick to reply. Ashland is at the far and skinny end of the valley, so your routes are a bit more limited by the topography. One direction pretty much ensures climbing up into mountains above town and the other direction has you going into the valley floor. I'd recommend a trip out to Jacksonville and back one day and Lakes Loop the next if your up for about a 50 miler.


----------

